# The Smallmouth Hunter



## turne032 (Mar 29, 2010)

It takes a certain unique type of angler to pursue the Smallmouth Bass. They are stubborn, adventurous, persistent, patient and most of all versatile! Sometimes being a bit of a scientist helps. Equations consisting of temperature, structure, cover and food source will eventually equal success. A good Smallmouth angler also questions the credibility of his tools used in capturing the elusive Smallmouth bass. Fret No More!!!

We are building a new BASS XTERMINATOR!!!!

The vessel that we will be uing to challenge these wonderful creatures will be a 17 ft Xterminator flat bottom jet boat. It will be 52 inches wide and powered by a 40 hp Johnson Jet motor. Xterminator boats are made by the Legend Craft Company in alexander arkansas. 

I will be showing some pictures of the build and modifications that aid in the hunt, capture and arrest of such big smallies in the state of Missorui and northern Arkansas.

Please stay tuned for future pictures and documentation.


----------



## turne032 (Mar 29, 2010)

The boat has the standard 4 ft. deck. Two Rod boxes will line the sides of the boat. Followed by the steering wheel. Across the rear section of the boat will be two live wells on each side with a dry box for storage in between the two live wells. Hinged to the three boxes will be a fold up flipping deck (rear) that will be used to cast and fish off of, as well as hide the fuel tanks and batteries.


----------



## turne032 (Mar 29, 2010)

BASS Xterminator


----------



## Codeman (Mar 29, 2010)

Subscribing......


----------



## Alabama Man (Mar 29, 2010)

X2


----------



## gotmuddy (Mar 30, 2010)

sounds awesome. Ever fish crooked creek? I fish the white river alot and now that I have a 9.9 I will be on the buffalo alot. lemme know if you wanna go out sometime.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 30, 2010)

Very nice machine there =D> 

River Smallies are about the most fun you can have with a rod in two hands :mrgreen:


----------



## turne032 (Mar 30, 2010)

some progress,


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 30, 2010)

straight up man machine 8)


----------



## perchin (Mar 31, 2010)

:shock: .......awsome......... opcorn:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 31, 2010)

pretty dang impressive tin work cant wait to see'r turn out


----------



## dimecovers3 (Apr 1, 2010)

I registered just to be able to post on this build =D>


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2010)

dimecovers3 said:


> I registered just to be able to post on this build =D>


:beer:

turne032,
Nice boat man! Who do I write the check too! 8)


----------



## dimecovers3 (Apr 2, 2010)

turne032,

please comment on the hull shape. I've read a jet boat should be 3-6 degrees dead rise and yet I see some new boats are flat. What's this one like and why?


----------



## turne032 (Apr 5, 2010)

ok, just so you know, i profess to be not an expert in boats. All expressed comments are of opinions only........


I too, have read that a 4-6 degree is best for outboard jets. I have some pro and con opinions of why I think I would prefer a flat bottom boat.

I can understand that if you have a little deadrise, it acts as a bass boat or jet ski that gets up on the center pad to increase performance. This allows water to only touch the center of the boat, and reduces the drag effects of the water. 

but....we have built a flat bottom boat with a pad like race and bass boats and it gets the boat so far out of the water that we couldnt control it. 

also...when floating through shallow water, with a slight v, it sticks down into the water an extra inch or two, causing you not to float those shallow waters

I have had a 18 ft weldbuilt semi-v with a slight v, could not tell any difference in performance.


----------



## turne032 (Apr 5, 2010)

why we chose the boat we have.

It is 17 ft long and 52 inches wide. I can tell a huge difference between a 48 inch bottom boat and a 52 inch bottom boat. seems to be the cut off line for stability. the 52 inch wide boat is more stable when traveling from one side of the boat to the other. the width displaces more water causing it to float higher in water. 

the transom is placed with a special angle that allows outboard jet motors to trim to optimum performance

the front rake (shown in picture) is longer. the curve from the front of the boat to where the curve ends. My opinion is that the longer that the rake is, that it acts like a fulcrom point. when i am on the front deck fishing it raises the rear of the boat with the motor out of the water causing the boat to float shallow water. 

the bottom of the boat is made from 80 gauge aluminum for strength and durability, while the sides are made from 63 gauge aluminum. When using an outboard jet, the jet cuts the performance of the motor by 20-30% depending on the motor. when you cut the performance that much, weight is very critical in how the boat performes. I really like my boats to optimize speed and power. The faster a motor pushes a boat, the more i can back out of the throttle and save fuel. It also give me gas to use when I get into a situation on the river that I need to make a fast reaction, and put my boat in a better place than it currently is.


----------



## turne032 (Apr 5, 2010)

Done a litte work on the trolling motor bracket and mounting.


the trolling motor will be bolted to the mounting bracket. It will allow me to remove the whole trolling motor with unscrewing one bolt. Once the trolling motor is removed the deck will completely flat and free from any obstruction.

The feet in one picture is that of my nephew, he was my helper. Seems when your 13 you dont want to wear any shoes. Ended up cutting his toe on a sharp piece of metal on the ground. Kids will always be kids. Im just lucky Im still alive after all the silly things I done when I was that age


----------

